# Anyone interested in splitting this Fertz offer?



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoops read that wrong.

Phenomenal deal for 400 tabs!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I know! I'm trying to figure out how to charge it without my husband noticing right away. ;-)


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Just do it! He doesn't have to find out...


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

You know you want some... ;-)


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

I really, really, reallllllllllly do. I want them, I need them, I will get them eventually too...

But if I were to split it two-ways with you I'd destroy my plant budget for my new 200g tank I am setting up.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I've got a couple of other people interested.  I'll keep you posted if you'd like.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep me posted if you'd like!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

Sure, definitely! I think I'll look into ordering tonight.


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

Splitting as in you buying the Product and then we pay for the shipping and then 29.5 cents per tab? I might be intrested in a couple just tell me how they work out ;p


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, this is interesting. lmk how the numbers turn out.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I decided to buy the 10 boxes of 20 each, so I have several boxes that I can pass on to ya'll at cost.


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Gimme gimme!


----------

